# Sleeping Beauty



## jegreenwood

I thought I'd find an existing "Sleeping Beauty" thread in which to post this, but to my surprise I could find none.

This is my favorite of the three Tchaikovsky ballets. I've seen it live by New York City Ballet and American Ballet Theater, and I have the Bolshoi on DVD.


----------



## Pugg

Nice reading, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jegreenwood

One more article.

Over the past few years, Sara Mearns has been the most highly praised of a number excellent dancers in NYCB. I've seen her perform many times, but not as Carabosse.


----------



## hpowders

Quite a few critics consider Sleeping Beauty to be Tchaikovsky's greatest ballet score.


----------



## Becca

Monica Mason was a principal with the Royal Ballet in the 1960s-80s and later was the director of the company from 2002-2012. One of her classic roles was Carabosse in Sleeping Beauty. Here is a video of her teaching the role...


----------



## Marsilius

My own favourite version on DVD:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2009/Sept09/Tchaikovsly_sleeping_oar3107d.htm


----------



## Pugg

I like yours but this one is also very good:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/VAI/DVDVAI4288


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> I like yours but this one is also very good:
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/VAI/DVDVAI4288


I saw Nureyev dance it with the National Ballet of Canada. It must have been the summer of 1976. At the time, I wasn't really into ballet, but I knew who Nureyev was, and that this was something I should see.


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> I saw Nureyev dance it with the National Ballet of Canada. It must have been the summer of 1976. At the time, I wasn't really into ballet, but I knew who Nureyev was, and that this was something I should see.


Never seen him in real, he died when I was 8/9 years old, but I like his dancing style.


----------



## Roua

Although Swan Lake is still my favourite out of Tchaikovsky's ballets, The Sleeping Beauty must me the better masterpiece. Thank you for the good read.


----------



## Pugg

Roua said:


> Although Swan Lake is still my favourite out of Tchaikovsky's ballets, The Sleeping Beauty must me the better masterpiece. Thank you for the good read.


Thank you for your comment and a very warm welcome to TalkClassic.


----------



## lluissineu

Welcome Roua!!

I've just been in London and The 20th I was in the Royal Opera House with my family: The Sleeping Beauty. I wanted to get tickets for the performance of Marianela Núñez (my daughter Idol), but she danced some days after our visit to London.

I'm not an expert in dance matters, I only enjoy it. since I saw Alexander Campbell in Romeo and Juliet (Mercutio), I think he's one of my favourite dancers. I enjoyed his role and the hole performance (Royal Ballet is incredible IMO). Just a 'but' about The orchestra: perhaps It's only an obsession about The sound, but it seemed to me that the brass section of the orchestra Is too rude, too rough.


----------



## DavidA

Sleeping Beauty is being broadcast from the Royal Opera House, London on Tuesday


----------



## lluissineu

You're really a child Pugg, a wise child.


----------



## Pugg

lluissineu said:


> You're really a child Pugg, a wise child.


I think I will take that this as a compliment.


----------



## jegreenwood

DavidA said:


> Sleeping Beauty is being broadcast from the Royal Opera House, London on Tuesday


In England or elsewhere?


----------



## Sissone

Sleeping Beauty is being broadcast on TV mezzo today Dec.26 at 8.3O CET.


----------



## Pugg

Sissone said:


> Sleeping Beauty is being broadcast on TV mezzo today Dec.26 at 8.3O CET.


Only on the HD channel though.


----------

